# Atlanta stove works huntsman



## Cphinman (Dec 24, 2015)

I have a huntsman 241 and I was wondering how many sq ft people estimate it is capable of heating, it is in my basement and it I burnaround the clock it it starts to hear my 2nd floor with out any floor grates. So it really doesn't matter because my house is warm, not that it's very cold inCT right now but I'm just curious what it's capable of.


----------



## coaly (Dec 24, 2015)

Back then, ratings were in square feet with 8 foot ceiling. Unfortunately they didn't take into account the different zones that vary temperatures across the country. Seattle Washington was used as a basis and exact heating capacity in BTU is calculated by the surface temperature of each square inch of surface area. Your stove was based on the Fisher design and the nearest Fisher licensee to Atlanta Stove Works complained plenty about patent infringement.
Going by Fisher's calculations will get you close for your size firebox;
Baby Bear with one intake on door that accepts 18 inch logs with firebox of 14W X 22 deep approx; 1000 sf or up to 1250 sf.
Mama Bear with two intakes that accepts 24 inch log with firebox of 16 X 27 deep approx; 1500 sf. or up to 1750 sf.
Papa Bear with two intakes that accepts 30 inch logs with firebox of 18 X 32 deep approx. 2000 sf or up to 2250 sf.

Could be your model number starting with 24 corresponds to a 24 inch log being Mama Bear size?


----------



## coaly (Dec 24, 2015)

Manual here confirms the 241 is a Mama Bear size.
https://www.hearth.com/images/uploads/ASW_Huntsman241.pdf

With the advent of more insulation and high performance doors and windows those square footage figures can be increased in most homes and locations.


----------



## Cphinman (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes you are correct on the size I should have mentioned that too make it a little easier. Thanks for the info.


----------



## LiBeRtYtheMyth (Dec 26, 2015)

Cphinman said:


> Yes you are correct on the size I should have mentioned that too make it a little easier. Thanks for the info.


I have a similar stove. BSW nordic. It takes 24in logs and has 3 vents in front with a flue on back. It was in the low 30s here in n. Ga last week and i had to open windows with the flue and 2 vents closed. We have 1700 sq ft.  Does yours have the flue btw?


----------



## Cphinman (Dec 26, 2015)

It has a baffle between the two cooktops but I installed a flue about ft up in the stove pipe.


----------



## Old School (Jan 28, 2016)

Does anyone know why some of the Huntsman models have a flat step top design and others have a more rounded top with the secondary burn area nearly the same length as the firebox?  I wonder if one is better than the other. 

I know someone who has the second one described above and was curious about the different designs and haven't been able to find much info other than one previous thread that mentions the round top with a picture but no further details on the stove.


----------



## jabush (Feb 14, 2016)

Cphinman said:


> I have a huntsman 241 and I was wondering how many sq ft people estimate it is capable of heating, it is in my basement and it I burnaround the clock it it starts to hear my 2nd floor with out any floor grates. So it really doesn't matter because my house is warm, not that it's very cold inCT right now but I'm just curious what it's capable of.



Sorry for the late response.  The main portion of my house is around 1600 square feet with a 1000 square foot addition off the back (lower level of a split foyer).  My Huntsman heats the main house nicely and keep the first room of the addition at a comfortable temp.  If I put a box fan on the floor of the main room in the addition and blow cool air into the stove room I can get the whole addition pretty warm.
hope that helps...


----------

